# Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 on 60d?



## pickle788 (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys and girls i have recently bought a 60d and love it!
I upgraded from a 1000d with the 18-55mm and 55-250mm kit lens
I am now using them lenses on my 60d (as i bought body only) and the pictures arnt as sharp as i thought they would be
now if i buy a sigma 17-50mm f2.8 lens will i see much sharper pictures or can anyone point me in the right direction
Many thanks


----------



## Big Mike (May 16, 2012)

The first thing to do, is to track down the reason your photo aren't as sharp as you thought they would be.  It might be something you're doing or maybe your expectations where too high.  Or maybe there is an equipment issue.

Just throwing money at the problem (buying a new lens), without knowing exactly what the problem is, usually isn't the best way to solve the problem.


----------



## pickle788 (May 16, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The first thing to do, is to track down the reason your photo aren't as sharp as you thought they would be.  It might be something you're doing or maybe your expectations where too high.  Or maybe there is an equipment issue.
> 
> Just throwing money at the problem (buying a new lens), without knowing exactly what the problem is, usually isn't the best way to solve the problem.



Your right I have just been doing some research and found the lens I was using gets best iq around f8 I was shooting at f5.6 so will try that thanks. Would a better lens make that much of a difference?


----------



## Dao (May 16, 2012)

Just wondering, did you sharpen your photos during post processing?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 16, 2012)

pickle788 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well a better lens never hurts but you should be able to get sharp pictures from what you have. Mike was just suggesting that you practice with what you have until you master it then get upgrades. Try testing your lens when it is fixed to a tripod to prevent shake issues. 

 But I recently purchased a Sigma 17-50 f2.8 for my new sony a580 and the combo is really nice.


----------



## rgregory1965 (May 16, 2012)

I also own the Sigma 17-50 OS F2.8 and have noticed a major increase in the IQ...have found the sweet spots to be f8 to f11

I was usint the kit lens before which did good with post edits


----------



## jaomul (May 16, 2012)

There should be no reason your 60d images are not sharp with those lenses. Were your images sharp on the 1000d? Are you shooting raw and processing or are you shooting jpeg in camera? If its jpeg in camera the sharpness may need increasing more than on your 1000d, many have said the 7d require a more aggressive sharpening on images than earlier models and the 60d shares a similar sensor, if processing same thing with more sharpening. This may not be the reason but its better to try first than changing lens and finding you have a faulty camera,Fwiw I found the 18-55mm lens sharp, it was great in good light but the aperture is slow for handheld low light shots


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 16, 2012)

Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS - Review / Test Report - Photozone. The 18-55 is very sharp from the test shown here.


----------



## belial (May 16, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS - Review / Test Report - Photozone. The 18-55 is very sharp from the test shown here.



It is. Very capable for its price. Only thing I have against it is it can't really resolve anything past about 12-14mp.


----------



## pickle788 (May 16, 2012)

My wife has just told me our 14 month old daughter got into my camera bag and was carrying around my lens then dropped it..... Hmm maybe that's the reason for poor IQ


----------



## hukim0531 (May 17, 2012)

Do you see or hear anything unusual from the lens?  Have you tried IS on/off, AF vs. MF etc.?  I suppose you don't have any sharpness issue with your nifty 250?  If the problem is from the dropping, perhaps it is a good excuse for an upgrade!


----------

